# Little one at SCMR needs help



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I got this in my SCMR,Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue newsletter.
We could contact Cindy6755 and seehow we can help.
[email protected] 
I hope it's ok to post this.
Dear Santa, Can You Make my Ears Well for Christmas? 
Love, Mason​ 

At two years old, Mason has hardly known a day without pain. Chronic ear infections have caused build up in his ear canal that may require surgery. If Mason has to have ablations in both ears, he will lose his hearing altogether. But he will finally experience some relief. Our veterinarian says there is a possibility Mason will not need this radical procedure. But he has other hurdles to jump before planning ear surgery. Currently this sweet boy is fighting pneumonia. His x-rays show a suspicious area over his lung.
Our veterinarian says it could be something that will also
require surgery.









Through it all, Mason is loving and grateful for any help he receives. Sometimes he coughs all night long making it difficult for anyone to get any sleep. And you can tell he feels badly about being so much trouble. But we want Mason to know he is worth whatever it takes to get him well.

Mason is beginning to show small signs of improvement. He is eating and showing interest in some toys...big achievements for a little guy who could barely breathe a few weeks ago! His ongoing treatment and possible surgeries will be expensive. If you want to be one of Mason's angels and contribute to his recovery, please send a check today or go to PayPal and make Mason's Christmas wishes come true! *Your donations are tax deductible.* And you can make a donation for Mason in a loved one's name as a wonderful gift for Christmas!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank you so much for letting us know there is a need. My little ones are so spoiled, like every single fluff deserves to be, so I'm so happy to be able to send aid for another fluff that could use some help. Big hugs to you and to little Mason too!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

This is a direct link to the newsleter,it has info on helping. I thought to post this since I'm sure Cindy is up to her eyeblalls right now in fluffs in need.
http://scmradoption.com 

Read about Abby Gail and Emmy Lou OMG,I cried.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> This is a direct link to the newsleter,it has info on helping. I thought to post this since I'm sure Cindy is up to her eyeblalls right now in fluffs in need.
> http://scmradoption.com
> 
> Read about Abby Gail and Emmy Lou OMG,I cried.


OMG Michelle . Thanks so much for posting this and thanks for the link. I donated via paypal and just added a note for sweet Mason. Bless his heart and yours Michelle. Thank you again.


----------

